# Kawasaki FC150V-AS02 Ground



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all, can someone tell me if the above engine is positive or negative ground. I'm installing a Mega Fire II ignition module, which can go both ways, and don't want to get it wrong. Thanks. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You won't screw it up no matter how you install the module. If you reverse the leads it will retard the timing slightly. I would install (+) to coil primary (kill switch) and (-) to engine ground. If the engine is hard to start or kicks back when trying to start, then reverse the leads and try it again.


Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks and Have a good one. Geo


----------

